# Suzy in Hospital - I'm not best pleased



## Ian_n_Suzy (Feb 15, 2009)

Hi,

Suzy got a thorn in her Finger last weekend doing the Gardening. It has been bothering her all week and then yesterday it had really swollen and gone shiny red, and she took herself off to the Local Walk-In Centre (which is just so out of character for her - nothing normally bothers her).

Anyway, whoever it was that saw her kind of brushed it aside as "nothing" and wouldn't give her any Anti-Biotic (which is why she went I think). She was sent away with nothing.

Today, it has spread into her hand and is very sore to touch, she decided to up and off herself to the A&E. Where they put her on an IV drip and are deciding over the next few hours if she needs to go to Theatre as they think she may have "Flexo Tunnel Infection?", if so they need to cut from the top of her finger along the tendons to her hand to release the pressure and infection.

I'm preying she don't have to have this done as I don't like the sound of it. Are any of you familiar with this? Had it done or know what it is?

Anyway, rant over, and I'm not impressed with the Walk-In Centre one iota.


----------



## lesanne (May 1, 2008)

Hi Ian ,i,m sure they will get it sorted ,the main worry is probably you worrying yourself sick ,which i think all of us would do , regards Les


----------



## coppo (May 27, 2009)

Not familiar with the procedure Ian but wish Suzy a speedy recovery.

Paul.


----------



## camallison (Jul 15, 2009)

Flexo Tunnel Infection - I had the procedure to relieve this done in 2001 - I am sure the procedures have come on some since then. Apart from the expected soreness after the op, I wouldn't worry. She is in the best place and in good hands I am sure.

Colin


----------



## rowley (May 14, 2005)

Hope that they sort it out for Suzy, and that she recovers well.


----------



## Ian_n_Suzy (Feb 15, 2009)

rowley said:


> Hope that they sort it out for Suzy, and that she recovers well.


Hi,

Thanks for all the messages.

Thanks Colin for the info re the op.

I'm hoping she makes a swift recovery from whatever they do, as that sodding hospital TV has already cost me a tenner for the X-Factor and F1 tomorrow, and I don't rate Doc Martin that highly. (I'll tell her what happens)


----------



## Mandale (May 18, 2011)

Sorry to hear about Suzy, Ian.

I hope Suzy gets well soon, and its not too serious.

Last time my Sarah stayed over in Hospital my mother was also away………… I nearly starved !  


All the best, Danny.


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

After diagnosis, if this had happened to my wife, I would have gone back to the walk in centre and read the riot act and told them they would be reported to the relevant authority.

tony


----------



## Ian_n_Suzy (Feb 15, 2009)

GEMMY said:


> After diagnosis, if this had happened to my wife, I would have gone back to the walk in centre and read the riot act and told them they would be reported to the relevant authority.
> 
> tony


Hi Tony,

That is coming I can assure you.

(Danny, she has only been away 10 hours and I've already lost 7lbs).


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

You'll have to learn how to cook, alternatively find the nearest chippie.

tony


----------



## Ian_n_Suzy (Feb 15, 2009)

GEMMY said:


> You'll have to learn how to cook, alternatively find the nearest chippie.
> 
> tony


I kid you not Tony, I have just this second taken a bowl of Heinz Tomato Soup out of the microwave, and I nearly burned my hands carrying the bowl it was that hot.

WHY then is the soup inside the bowl stone plonk cold?


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

Soup goes in a saucpan, when bubbly goes into bowl. job done :lol: 

tony


----------



## MrsW (Feb 8, 2009)

I do hope Suzy is soon better. As a nurse cn I suggest you make a formal complaint about her tretment at the Walk-in Centre? If people don't raise the issue when there is such a faux pas, bad practice will continue and that is wholly unacceptable!


----------



## Invicta (Feb 9, 2006)

Absolutely agree with Mrs W, a formal complaint MUST be made and sent to the Chief Executive of the Trust with a copy to the local MP.

This government is hell bent on destroying the NHS as we know it and is bringing in privatisation through the back door. It is spending millions on another reorganisation when in its election manifesto it gave an assurance that this would not happen.

Time and again we read of poor patient care with nurses consistently being blamed for this, particularly by the Daily Mail. While I would admit that there are some 'bad apples' within the nursing profession as there are everywhere else (some MPs spring to mind here), the facts are that frontline staffing levels are being cut to unacceptable levels. Those nurses left to give direct patient care are expected to do so with fewer and fewer of them to do so.

Staff patient ratios must be addressed. On a children's ward there will be one nurse to four children while on a care of the elderly ward the ratio will be one nurse to ten patients. Parents are usually found at the bedside of children in hospital. They undertake some of the care of their child such as feeding and quite rightly so but on a care of the elderly ward it is very unusual to see a relative by the bedside 24/7 yet the elderly person's needs are no less than those of a child.

Sorry to get on my high horse here but back to Suzy's finger, I do hope it is sorted soon but a complaint is more than merited in this case.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

And all the time this is going on there is less and less cash available at the sharp end.....

NHS fatcats take pay offs - then come back for more 

A series of NHS executives who quit their posts with lucrative payoffs have been re-employed on temporary contracts worth thousand of pounds a day. 


Ray.


----------



## zappy61 (May 1, 2005)

Hope she gets better soon Ian.

Regards,

Graham


----------



## seamusog (May 10, 2005)

Get well soon Suzy.
seamus.


----------



## CourtJester (Aug 26, 2009)

Invicta said:


> Absolutely agree with Mrs W, a formal complaint MUST be made and sent to the Chief Executive of the Trust with a copy to the local MP.
> 
> ...


I agree,



Invicta said:


> ... This government is hell bent on destroying the NHS as we know it and is bringing in privatisation through the back door. ...


Rubbish. Absolute tosh.



Invicta said:


> Time and again we read of poor patient care with nurses consistently being blamed for this, particularly by the Daily Mail.
> 
> ...


Nurses are having to do too much in too little time. The reference to the Daily Mail is irrelevant in his case.

By the way, my wife worked for twenty two years in the NHS as an RGN.

May I take this opportunity to wish Suzy well.


----------



## Ian_n_Suzy (Feb 15, 2009)

Hi,

I have just heard from Suzy and they have kept changing her drip through the night and the swelling is going down, so it looks like she won't need to have the op. They are going to keep her in for another night on the drip though to keep an eye on it.

THANKS GIVEN FOR ALL THE RESPONSES - APPRECIATED.


----------



## Mandale (May 18, 2011)

Its great that you now think Suzy won't need an op, but what about you? are you surviving?

I found dehydration was a big problem when Sarah was away, see if you can borrow a drip for yourself on your next visit! :lol:


----------



## KeiththeBigUn (Oct 3, 2007)

I think the important thing is that Susy gets well soon, after that and armed with all of the facts take the walk in centre to task. :wink: 

We used a walk in centre for Ros a couple of weekends ago and I must say I was quite impressed. Diagnosis was correct and much quicker than trying to get an appointment with our GP. :roll: :roll: :twisted: 

Get well soon!

Keith


----------



## Ian_n_Suzy (Feb 15, 2009)

Mandale said:


> Its great that you now think Suzy won't need an op, but what about you? are you surviving?
> 
> I found dehydration was a big problem when Sarah was away, see if you can borrow a drip for yourself on your next visit! :lol:


I was on a drip of "Wheat Beer" last night, great stuff but it does make you a bit drowsy.


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Get well Suzy

Dave p


----------



## Kev1 (Apr 4, 2011)

Good luck guys

Chin up both of you


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Glad things seem to be going the right way

Ian, boil a pan of eggs :lol: :lol: :lol: that will keep you going

Best wishes to Suzy---- and you

Aldra


----------



## Invicta (Feb 9, 2006)

GG222 said:


> Invicta said:
> 
> 
> > Invicta said:
> ...


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Invicta,
Sorry to hear of your grandsons accident, hope everything goes smoothly

Will it stop him climbing trees?

Probably not for long 8O

Aldra


----------



## Suenliam (Mar 22, 2006)

Totally agree with both your posts, Invicta and sorry to read your Grandson has to use the NHS. 

Hope Suzy is now well on the mend and that Ian is still able to avoid dehydration :lol: 

Sue


----------



## CourtJester (Aug 26, 2009)

Invicta said:


> Are you saying GG222 'Rubbish, Absolute tosh' to my comment about the government bringing in privatisation of the NHS through the back door, or to the fact itself? ...


Hello Invicta.
The response was to your comment.
No political party is going to gain power by turning the NHS into a private organisation. Your comment smacks of scare tactics and may well be politically motivated.

The NHS is in need of improvement, and has suffered from a lack of funding from both Labour and Tory governments.

Do you think that the NHS is fine as it is? No, well where is the money to come from to make it better? The country is in a bit of a state economically. Perhaps a touch of reality is needed here. The grossly inflated salaries of NHS non-medical workers does not help.

There are many instances of poor treatment from hospitals. The one that springs immediately to my mind is Stafford where patients died due to an obsession with 'targets'. (Under a Labour government).

Your comment does nothing positive to improve the NHS for the benefit of patients and staff, but perhaps, just maybe, a touch of private cash will.


----------



## CourtJester (Aug 26, 2009)

Hello again Invicta.
Apologies, I forgot to wish your grandson well. Boys will be boys.


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

Firstly Ian I do hope Suzy has had a good night and the news is very good for today that her finger is feeling better.
Why wasnt she offered a Tetanus Injection at least --I would have gone to A&E as once there they have to following right through to find the diagnosis.


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Having been off line all weekend (internet fault) I have only just read through this thread, firstly I do hope that Suzy's progress continues to be good and that she will be released soon - otherwise you will be a shadow of your former self :lol: .

Secondly I totally agree with the raising of a formal complaint against the walk-in centre - shoddy practice should be identified wherever it occurs, since it can have disastrous consequences;

http://www.guardian.co.uk/society/2010/feb/04/gps-doctors

OK it is the Guardian not the Daily Mail !

Thirdly, (*and here my Mods hat is in place*), may I suggest that the discussion about the state of the NHS and political comments is out of place on this thread.

Generally any political topics end up very quickly in the Subscriber's Bar since they generate highly inflamed opinions.......

If you wish to continue that part of the debate I would be happy to split some of these comments and start a new thread, although that would remove the positive elements of those posts for the OP as regards Suzy from this thread.

Please either remain on topic as regards Suzy's infected finger, or start a new thread to discuss the state of the NHS in the Subscriber's Bar.


----------

